# IBS-D & Panic



## mydogdrake (Jan 2, 2018)

I was diagnosed with IBSD in December 2015. I also suffer from panic & anxiety. At the time my stress level was off the charts. Once things calmed down, so did my IBSD. But I find that when my IBSD "flares up", my panic & anxiety levels are through the roof. I tend to "over think, over analyze things as well. So when my IBSD shows it's ugly head, I start to think, is this IBSD or do I have something else wrong. I recognize my negative thought behavior and I try

to put the kibosh on it, but it is difficult at times. When my IBSD calms down, I am able to realize that IBSD and anxiety go hand in hand.


----------



## teriobe (Apr 20, 2017)

When i have a flareup my anxiety goes way up making my ibsd worse which makes anxiety worse. Its a vicious cycle. When ibsd starts i pop imodium and klonopin right away, thats how i deal with it. I used to be on antidepressants, which helped for a time. But too much weight gain. I cant win.


----------



## ChrisRayd (Dec 31, 2017)

Well, you really shouldnt be anxious. You have to put things into perspective. For me, thats probably made the most difference. Even a year of your life wont mean that much to you 3-4 years from now. Whats happening right now is just a small modicum of your actual life, so why be anxious? Its not worth it when you have your entire life to live.

Thanks,
Chris
http://raydernutrition.com


----------



## teriobe (Apr 20, 2017)

Im anxious to not make it to the bathrm, since the loss of my gallbladder, its just water. Ive had ibsd for 25yrs and 5 more wo gallbladder so anxiety is real in my life many things i cant enjoy becuz of it


----------



## teriobe (Apr 20, 2017)

Would be easier with a coloniscapy bag. Anxiety would go away


----------



## desperategut (Jan 5, 2018)

teriobe said:


> Im anxious to not make it to the bathrm, since the loss of my gallbladder, its just water. Ive had ibsd for 25yrs and 5 more wo gallbladder so anxiety is real in my life many things i cant enjoy becuz of it


Do I know what you mean! I am almost 50 and have had ibs-d all my life, and my gallbladder removed about 5 years ago. My life is a bathroom nightmare-and sometimes, I have like 15 seconds and just don't make it...I feel like a disgusting pig. i wear heavy pads daily. not cool.


----------



## Sadtummy14 (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes but one triggers the other maybe stress starts it off. Then when my diarreah starts I get really upset and probably more stressed. So its a hard circle to break really.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep, vicious cycle. 
Stomach hurts, start panicing about bathrooms. 
Panic sets in - stomach hurts. 
Have you seen a therapist or psychiatrist? I have a Xanax prescription that helps me a ton.


----------



## Vic Murillo (Aug 14, 2018)

i have the exact same vicious cycle, I had a very long lasting on in 2015 and somehow started feeling better but Im having another one this year right now, Im doing my best to stay calm and dont panic despite my IBS-D symptoms, I would like to hear how have you been dealing with it.


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

You are definitely not alone! I was first diagnosed with IBS in 2014. Earlier that year I had gone to see a GI doctor due to changes in regularity and blood in my stool. I'm a 35 yr old female now, so at the time I was about 30. GI doctor found a polyp in my colon and removed it. I hoped that would be the end but my gut issues never resolved after that procedure. I already had anxiety prior to the IBS diagnosis, and it has definitely gotten worse in the last year as my IBS D flareups have become more frequent. Docs have put me on a variety of IBS drugs like Librax and Bentyl, neither of which made much if any difference. I've also tried a dozen different probiotics, no change. I have tried removing things from my diet like processed foods, carbs, dairy, soy, beer, etc. There are definitely some foods that I know are more risky, but sometimes they will trigger my IBS and sometimes they won't. It's a crap shoot, literally 

I haven't given up yet, considering trying CBD oil and other supplements. My advice to you is this: DON'T PANIC! Diarrhea sucks but accept that it's a possibility each day and just plan ahead. I always have two things in my purse at all times: Xanax and Imodium. Imodium has been a saving grace for me on so many occasions. I wish I had started taking it right after my diagnosis. I used to only need it a few times a month but my IBS has been especially bad this summer so I decided to take it pretty much every day after my morning BM. My GI doctor said many of his patients take it daily with no side effects. The only thing it does seem to cause is the urge to pee a lot, but I would take that over the alternative all day every day. I used to only take Xanax when absolutely necessary too, but as you know the anxiety and the IBS D feed off of each other. So I have also been taking half of a Xanax every morning to help me get my day started. Sometimes I end up needing more but just knowing I have them handy makes the stress easier to bear.

I downloaded a handy free app on my phone that allows me to track my BMs every day and take notes so I can kinda figure out what might be a trigger behind some past attacks. It's called Poop Tracker, icon is just a pile of poo  Makes me feel a bit more in control to be able to track all the details.

Hope some of this helps!


----------



## Dmv_49 (Aug 26, 2018)

I am going through the same thing right now. Im a 20 yr old female and I found out I have IBS-A (predominantly diarrhea) about 2 years ago. I thought I was getting things under control and understand things more but as the last two years passed, things just got worse. Last year I experienced one of the most traumatizing things anyone could. I felt like I had to pee while at work so I called for someone to come relieve me to let me pee. Well about a minute later, out of no where I lost control of my bowels and literally shit myself at work. Not only was it embarrassing but my stomach hurt sooo much. Thats where my anxiety and panic disorder comes in. I tell myself everything will be ok. That I know where the bathrooms are. That I can go to bathroom when ever I need to but I still get this almost spasm like feeling in my butt (weird I know) its like a muscle spasm almost. And then I get really hot and dizzy and light headedness. I dont really hang out with friends anymore because my anxiety kicks in and I start to think like what if I cant find a bathroom what if it happens again all these what ifs enter my head and I start to panic. So I always cancel. I cant date because then it gets worse. I seriously dont know what to do. I live in Germany (Im American) and the doctors on the economy dont really speak the best English and they just tell me to take buscopan. I am making an appt with a gastrointestinal doctor and get an colonocopy. I really want this to stop taking over my everyday life. If anyone has any advice or helpful tips that would be fantastic. I have stopped drinking anything with caffeine, carbonated, spicey, fried, processed, and alcohol. But still it takes over my life. Help please.


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

Try CBD oil for anxiety. I been on it for 3 months and it works wonders for anxiety.


----------



## jeffinnh (Jun 15, 2018)

teriobe said:


> Im anxious to not make it to the bathrm, since the loss of my gallbladder, its just water. Ive had ibsd for 25yrs and 5 more wo gallbladder so anxiety is real in my life many things i cant enjoy becuz of it


 Have you tried taking digestive enzymes when you eat? Might help break down that food. I'm using these... https://www.integrativepro.com/Products/Enzymes/Panplex-2-Phase ... seem to help.


----------



## gastroUT (Sep 8, 2018)

For myself, panic and IBS are too good of friends.

Cab rides, bus rides, and airplanes will send me into panic attacks from hell!

One seems to feed on the other for sure.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

jeffinnh said:


> Have you tried taking digestive enzymes when you eat? Might help break down that food. I'm using these... https://www.integrativepro.com/Products/Enzymes/Panplex-2-Phase ... seem to help.


digestive enzymes give more diarrhea to me


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes...panic/anxiety are a close relative to IBS-D. I do believe they are all connected. I've spent years trying to tame one to see if the others follow along. So far I haven't quite found the perfect mix. I was on xanax and then klonopin for 15 years. But it never really helped with my bowels. So I finally decided to get off it. But its amped up my anxiety obviously. Tried various anti-depressants but I'm so sensitive to medications I couldn't get past the side effects. Right now I'm exploring medication for OCD...as I think many of us are obsessive about our bathroom habits and they all feed into one another. Thats my latest experiment since no gastro doctors or primary care doctors seem to want to put the puzzle pieces together. I'm left to figure it out.


----------



## VA35 (Nov 15, 2018)

Im a 35 year old healthy male. I have tried to break the code for ibs-d for years now. I have the classic symptoms of anxiety from being in traffic, away from home, and not being near a bathroom. I have tried everything for the past 15 years. Right now i have taken big steps to improve my life. One is realizing whatever works only works for a short period of time. My body builds up a tolerance to whatever medication i take. Right now the only medication that works is Viberzi. But after being on it for a week, it stopped working. So i dont use it regularly. The less often you use it, the more effectice it is. If i have taken viberzi in the past week, i switch to imodium, only the liquid kind works, not the pills. Also, over the counter ib guard pills work. Again, those three things work well, but only for a few days and if i dont take them for weeks so my body doesnt build up a tolerance to them. I hope this information can help someone make their daily life less stressful.


----------



## VA35 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dmv_49 said:


> I am going through the same thing right now. Im a 20 yr old female and I found out I have IBS-A (predominantly diarrhea) about 2 years ago. I thought I was getting things under control and understand things more but as the last two years passed, things just got worse. Last year I experienced one of the most traumatizing things anyone could. I felt like I had to pee while at work so I called for someone to come relieve me to let me pee. Well about a minute later, out of no where I lost control of my bowels and literally ###### myself at work. Not only was it embarrassing but my stomach hurt sooo much. Thats where my anxiety and panic disorder comes in. I tell myself everything will be ok. That I know where the bathrooms are. That I can go to bathroom when ever I need to but I still get this almost spasm like feeling in my butt (weird I know) its like a muscle spasm almost. And then I get really hot and dizzy and light headedness. I dont really hang out with friends anymore because my anxiety kicks in and I start to think like what if I cant find a bathroom what if it happens again all these what ifs enter my head and I start to panic. So I always cancel. I cant date because then it gets worse. I seriously dont know what to do. I live in Germany (Im American) and the doctors on the economy dont really speak the best English and they just tell me to take buscopan. I am making an appt with a gastrointestinal doctor and get an colonocopy. I really want this to stop taking over my everyday life. If anyone has any advice or helpful tips that would be fantastic. I have stopped drinking anything with caffeine, carbonated, spicey, fried, processed, and alcohol. But still it takes over my life. Help please.


----------



## VA35 (Nov 15, 2018)

I just posted a few things that might help you.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

VA35 said:


> Im a 35 year old healthy male. I have tried to break the code for ibs-d for years now. I have the classic symptoms of anxiety from being in traffic, away from home, and not being near a bathroom. I have tried everything for the past 15 years. Right now i have taken big steps to improve my life. One is realizing whatever works only works for a short period of time. My body builds up a tolerance to whatever medication i take. Right now the only medication that works is Viberzi. But after being on it for a week, it stopped working. So i dont use it regularly. The less often you use it, the more effectice it is. If i have taken viberzi in the past week, i switch to imodium, only the liquid kind works, not the pills. Also, over the counter ib guard pills work. Again, those three things work well, but only for a few days and if i dont take them for weeks so my body doesnt build up a tolerance to them. I hope this information can help someone make their daily life less stressful.


Thank you for sharing. I am much like you, have been struggling with ibs-d for years and have noticed that medications only work for a week or so until my body seems to override them. I hope you find something that works for you. Do you have trouble sleeping?


----------



## VA35 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks. I used to, but i changed my schedule and diet. I eat soy and gluten free meals at 8. Im in bed by 9 and alseep by 10. The trick is i wake up at 6am and workout at 7. The early morning helps me become exhausted by 9. It kills my social life but what can you do.


----------



## martink (Jun 25, 2011)

I, without doubt completely agree with You. When yu use the medicines, Its better use small amounts and breaking the use for several days or else one become tolerant.

I have experienced this, sometimes I use Imodium for longer periods like 10 days and they seem not to have any effects. When I stop using them, particularly during my off days, and resume, their effect kicks in again.

Same applies to Anafranil that I use regularly.


----------



## martink (Jun 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, anything to do with Cannabis isn't legal in our country. I would really wish to try it on my Anxiety and IBS-D


----------

